# 1944 WW2 clear Coke Bottle Question



## hemihampton (Nov 5, 2012)

Just picked up this WW2 clear Coke bottle at Antique store. Was wondering if I paid to much? Anybody know the Value of such a bottle? Bottle is from Canada. No line or hyphen between Trade Mark. Has Limited spelled out instead of abbreviated LTD. Has the D in Diamond for Dominion glass on bottom but what does the 9F letters to the left of that mean. To the right is 44 (the year I assume) Is this a rare valuable bottle or common? Anybody know? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 5, 2012)

Close up


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 5, 2012)

Bottom


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 5, 2012)

I wish I knew more about Coke, Dominion and WII to help. I only have what I'd call rumors. Sorry.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 5, 2012)

hemi ~

 The following Dominion Glass link is extensive and hopefully will answer any and all questions that you and others might have related to the company ...

 SPB

 http://www.sha.org/documents/research/Parks_Canada_Resources/Some%20Notes%20on%20Bottle%20Mould%20Numbers%20from%20the%20Dominion%20Glass%20Company%20and%20its%20Predecessors%20-%20English.pdf


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for link, It explained the F (and other letters) left of  D in diamond trademark meant Nov/Dec but for some reason totally bypassed what the Number 9 or other numbers meant left of D. Can anybody guestimate a value for this bottle? LEON.


----------



## RCO (Nov 5, 2012)

i have the exact same year of bottle , i found it this summer when swimming if you remember that post about a bottle dive in gravenhurst , ontario where i found a bunch of bottles . so i'm not sure of its price but i'd assume no more than $ 20 . i read somewhere coca cola of canada became coca cola ltd around 1946 so its one of the last years of bottles from canada that actually have canada embossed on the bottle which is neat . i wouldn't say its a common bottle but its not rare either , is a number of them around and i find similar coca cola bottles often when i'm digging but most are broken .


 the bottom of mine is  5 C  D 44 ,


----------



## RCO (Nov 5, 2012)

forgot to add , the problem with canadian coca cola bottles from this era is they never stamped the city name on the bottom like in the us so the same bottle was used all over canada . if they had stamped the city where they were actually bottled some would be all harder to find and worth more especially to someone who wanted a coke bottle from a certain city problem is there all the same . 
 my guess is the bottles from the 30's be harder to find as they had less money back then and i doubt as many survived as other years , really not sure how many of the ww2 era bottles survived but there is definity a number of them around .


----------



## LC (Nov 6, 2012)

I remember back in the eighties I sold this type of Coke for three bucks a pop unless it was a 1915 or 23 , not from Canada . When I had my auction five or six years ago , I set out a Coke case of 24 green colored Cokes , I think they brought ten bucks for the whole thing . Those of you selling , what do the Cokes from the forties and fifties bring now on average ?


----------



## fanboy (Nov 20, 2012)

The 1940-1961 Canadian Dominion hobbleskirts I consider quite common. They can typically be found in miscellaneous boxes for about $5 or so. Consumes bottles are much more scarce. 1920-1935 are near impossible to find. Especially if you want a specific variety. I have about 10 different bottles from the 20's period and most are unique, I have never seen or heard of a 2nd example.


----------



## jays emporium (Nov 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> I remember back in the eighties I sold this type of Coke for three bucks a pop unless it was a 1915 or 23 , not from CanadaÂ . When I had my auction five or six years ago , I set out a Coke case of 24 green colored Cokes , I think they brought ten bucks for the whole thing . Those of you selling , what do the Cokes from the forties and fifties bring now on average ?


 
 I run an embossed hobbleskirt Coke auction on ebay every 6 months or so.  It all depends on the town.  I use Bill Porter's Coke Bottle Checklist as a guide.  Bottles listed as Scarce bring $10-$20 in nice shape.  Bottles listed as Rare $20-$50.  Bottles listed as Common won't draw a $5 bid, probably would sell for a couple of bucks at a show.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jays emporium
> 
> I run an embossed hobbleskirt Coke auction on ebay every 6 months or so. It all depends on the town. I use Bill Porter's Coke Bottle Checklist as a guide. Bottles listed as Scarce bring $10-$20 in nice shape. Bottles listed as Rare $20-$50. Bottles listed as Common won't draw a $5 bid, probably would sell for a couple of bucks at a show.


 
 Jay ~

 That's the best evaluation regarding hobbleskirts I've seen in a long time and wholeheartedly agree with it. Hopefully others, especially newbies, will see and make note of it.

 Good job.

 Bob


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 21, 2012)

Anybody got any clear 1942-46  U.S.A Cokes, Anytown, for sale. I'd be Interested? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2012)

hemi ~

 The clear hobbleskirt pictured below isn't for sale but because it's a little unique I'd like to share what I know (and don't know) about it. It is not embossed with a city/state but it is marked with ...

 1. A small capital G on the base.
 2. Trade-Mark under the Coca Cola signature.
 3. Owens-Illinois  .6 <(I)> 45

 I know it's a 1945 bottle but not sure if the dot-6 is for the Owens-Illinois plant number 6 in Charleston, West Virginia. The reason I'm not sure about a couple of things is because it's the only hobbleskirt (clear or green) I've ever seen that ...

 1.  Has a small capital G on the base.
 2.  Has a dot next to the plant number.

 I know a "little bit" about hobbleskirts but stumped on this one.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2012)

PS ~

 The date number looks like a 43 in the picture but it's definitely a 45


----------



## jays emporium (Nov 21, 2012)

Here is a link to a clear one I sold a couple weeks ago.  It has a 1937 date embossed.  I don't know anything else about it.
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/230873740505?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2012)

Ps ~ PS

 I forgot to mention that the clear hobbleskirt I posted also does not have any contents/ounces on it. Which is totally weird! Where the contents is usually embossed it just has Trade-Mark but nothing else.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jays emporium
> 
> Here is a link to a clear one I sold a couple weeks ago.  It has a 1937 date embossed.  I don't know anything else about it.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230873740505?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


 
 Jay ~

 Now I'm stumped on two hobbleskirts. Yours is even weirder than mine. I have never ever seen one with 1937 embossed like that. Not to mention the rest of the embossments.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2012)

PS ~ PS ~ PS

 Jay ~

 I'm going to shoot your eBay link to Bill Porter and see what he has to say about it. I'll let you know when I hear back from him.

 By the way, I just realized another weird thing. Check out our post counts which have not increased but stayed the same with our most recent replies. I wonder what's up with that?

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2012)

Jay ~

 Bill must have been sitting at his computer because I already heard back from him. Here's what he had to say ...

 "I was the under-bidder. I lost it by a nickel. It is a foreign bottle. I'm not sure where from. The number before 1937 is the foreign patent date I think. The U.S. 1923 design patent expired in 1937. the "Patent D" was registered with # 105529 on August 3, 1937." 

 Bill

 ~*~

 I told Bill in my reply that I'd ask if you have another one? If so I'm sure he would be interested in purchasing it.

 Bob


----------



## RCO (Nov 22, 2012)

question about fanboy's post ? was there a different maker of coca cola bottles in canada from 1920-30's ? not dominion . i found a coupld broken bottles from that era during the summer i do agree there not found as often as newer coke bottles


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 22, 2012)

Jay ~

 Regarding the foreign hobbleskirt you sold on eBay ...

 On page 597 of Julian Toulouse's book it shows the makers mark CGW in-a-triangle as being for ...

 Republic of South Africa ~ *C*onsolidated *G*lass *W*orks, Ltd., ~ Germiston

 I looked up Germiston and it is a city in South Africa.

 Wikipedia Link:  http://en.Wikipedia.org/wiki/Germiston

 I'm currently researching what D O W might stand for but haven't found anything yet.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm "guessing" D.O.W. "might" stand for ... *D*istrict *o*f *W*

*W* = Waterberg, South Africa ???

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waterberg_District_Municipality

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 22, 2012)

Follow up ...

 Scratch the W as standing for the District of Waterberg because Germiston is in the municipality of Ekurhulein, which I missed seeing the first time. However, check out this brief history on Consolidated Glass Works, Ltd., and where it shows start up dates of 1944/1946. Just because Jay's bottle has 1937 on it doesn't necessarily mean that's when it was made, but rather is just the Design Patent date. So I'm "guessing" again in that the number 547 "might" stand for May of 1947. 

 Notice on this brief history the use of the words Wadeville, Germiston. "Maybe" the W in D.O.W. has something to do with Wadeville. ???

 History Link:   http://www.consol.co.za/irj/go/km/docs/site/pages/spirit_of_consol.html

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 22, 2012)

Last "guess" ...

 CGW in-a-triangle w/ DOW w/ 547 w/ 1937  =

 Consolidated Glass Works, Ltd., Germiston, South Africa, Division of Wadeville, Made in May of 1947, Design Patent Date 1937


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 22, 2012)

Just for the record because Jay's eBay pics will eventually self-delete ... 

 [ Side w/547 & 1937 ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 22, 2012)

[ Base w/ Triangle CGW & DOW ]


----------



## jays emporium (Nov 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> 
> I told Bill in my reply that I'd ask if you have another one? If so I'm sure he would be interested in purchasing it.
> ...


 
 Bob, No I don't have another one of those.  I got that one in a group of embossed Cokes I bought at a flea market.  Bill Porter always bids on some of my Coke bottles and usually is high bidder on some but not all he tries for.


----------

